# Pellegri altro stop, trauma contusivo



## Tifo'o (31 Ottobre 2021)

Pellegri non raffigura nell'elenco dei convocati, il giocatore ex Monaco ha subito ieri in allenamento un trauma contusivo alla caviglia destra a ripotarlo è TMW.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pellegri non raffigura nell'elenco dei convocati, il giocatore ex Monaco ha subito ieri in allenamento un trauma contusivo alla caviglia destra a ripotarlo è TMW.


Meno integro di un 40enne e di un 35enne. Vabbe.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pellegri non raffigura nell'elenco dei convocati, il giocatore ex Monaco ha subito ieri in allenamento un trauma contusivo alla caviglia destra a ripotarlo è TMW.


Eh vabbé, d'altronde la sua storia personale parla chiaro. Speriamo di fare presto qualcosa di importante la davanti, magari già a gennaio.


----------



## bmb (31 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pellegri non raffigura nell'elenco dei convocati, il giocatore ex Monaco ha subito ieri in allenamento un trauma contusivo alla caviglia destra a ripotarlo è TMW.





bmb ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo perso nessuno in questi giorni. Scommetto che qualcuno sentirà tirare stasera nel riscaldamento.


Boom shakalaka


----------



## kipstar (31 Ottobre 2021)

C'è il gallo a zero


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Ottobre 2021)

Rinnovo i miei complimenti ad ogni topic su Pellegri,che se li prenda chi ha fatto quest'operazione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pellegri non raffigura nell'elenco dei convocati, il giocatore ex Monaco *ha subito ieri in allenamento un trauma contusivo alla caviglia destra* a ripotarlo è TMW.



Sempre detto che questi in allenamento praticano wrestling !
Faranno una Royal Rumble,tutti contro tutti


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pellegri non raffigura nell'elenco dei convocati, il giocatore ex Monaco ha subito ieri in allenamento un trauma contusivo alla caviglia destra a ripotarlo è TMW.


Purtroppo sappiamo che il ragazzo ha problemi fisici.
Io comunque resto ancora fiducioso e, a condizioni più vantaggiose per noi, lo riscatterei al buio.


----------



## iceman. (31 Ottobre 2021)

Mah....a sto punto come 3a/4a punta avrei ripreso Cutrone in prestito.


----------



## Marcex7 (31 Ottobre 2021)

È un giocatore che deve ritrovarsi in un'altra realtà,tipo la B.Meno pressioni,allenamenti meno intensi.Psicologicamente e fisicamente è da ricostruire da zero


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pellegri non raffigura nell'elenco dei convocati, il giocatore ex Monaco ha subito ieri in allenamento un trauma contusivo alla caviglia destra a ripotarlo è TMW.


Al suo confronto Sensi è La Cosa dei Fantastici 4. Peccato, comunque una scommessa da 500k che ci stava.


----------



## Zenos (31 Ottobre 2021)

Ma va?come è possibile?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pellegri non raffigura nell'elenco dei convocati, il giocatore ex Monaco ha subito ieri in allenamento un trauma contusivo alla caviglia destra a ripotarlo è TMW.


Purtroppo il giocatore ha grossi problemi fisici, ingaggiarlo è stato un rischio. Troppi infortuni, non può essere preso in considerazione. Il suo slot verrà occupato da un attaccante giovane come Yuri Alberto o Matias Arezo.


----------



## Giangy (31 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pellegri non raffigura nell'elenco dei convocati, il giocatore ex Monaco ha subito ieri in allenamento un trauma contusivo alla caviglia destra a ripotarlo è TMW.


Questo ragazzo è sfortunato forte


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Ottobre 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Al suo confronto Sensi è La Cosa dei Fantastici 4. Peccato, comunque una scommessa da 500k che ci stava.


Beh fino a un certo punto, non è che puoi buttare i soldi dalla finestra. Oltretutto servono giocatori almeno arruolabili, a questi livelli non puoi prendere scommesse del genere. A sto punto non prendi nessuno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Ottobre 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Questo ragazzo è sfortunato forte


Era finito fisicamente, lo sapevano tutti.


----------



## Kayl (31 Ottobre 2021)

“Ma vabbè ma sei una discarica” cit


----------



## UDG (31 Ottobre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Era finito fisicamente, lo sapevano tutti.


Adesso non esageriamo. Ha 20 anni mica 40


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pellegri non raffigura nell'elenco dei convocati, il giocatore ex Monaco ha subito ieri in allenamento un trauma contusivo alla caviglia destra a ripotarlo è TMW.


Scettico fin dal suo annuncio su di lui .
Praticamente nemmeno lo considero più.
Un rottame.


----------



## Zenos (31 Ottobre 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Questo ragazzo è sfortunato forte


30 partite nelle ultime 4 stagioni.
Lui sarà sfortunato ma noi ce le cerchiamo a volte


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo* sappiamo che il ragazzo ha problemi fisici.*
> Io comunque resto ancora fiducioso e, a condizioni più vantaggiose per noi, lo riscatterei al buio.


Per usare un eufemismo.

Direi sarebbe il caso di dire che il ragazzo di tanto in tanto sta bene.


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pellegri non raffigura nell'elenco dei convocati, il giocatore ex Monaco ha subito ieri in allenamento un trauma contusivo alla caviglia destra a ripotarlo è TMW.


.


----------



## Pit96 (31 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pellegri non raffigura nell'elenco dei convocati, il giocatore ex Monaco ha subito ieri in allenamento un trauma contusivo alla caviglia destra a ripotarlo è TMW.


Certo che prendere proprio lui come terzo attaccante quando abbiamo un 35enne e 40enne titolari è stata una genialata. 
Speriamo che i due compagni più grandicelli non si facciano più male


----------



## _ET_ (31 Ottobre 2021)

Non lo sò se è la verità.però si parla di trauma contusivo.una botta insomma.non c'entra niente con problemi cronici.però ecchecazz,Crisantemo in confronto porta fortuna


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pellegri non raffigura nell'elenco dei convocati, il giocatore ex Monaco ha subito ieri in allenamento un trauma contusivo alla caviglia destra a ripotarlo è TMW.


Ciao core...più marcio di un 40enne e un 35enne.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (31 Ottobre 2021)

Ormai questo è più vicino ad avere la seconda data su wikipedia che 10 gol in serie A


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Ottobre 2021)

Il tifoso milanista a volte diventa più ridicolo di gobbi e interisti,e nessuno me ne voglia.Cioe',questo è più fracico di una pera marcia da anni e viene data la colpa alla sua eventuale sfortuna,ma se l'avessero preso Mirabelli o Leonardo ci sarebbero state 80 pagine contro la loro incapacità,vi vorrei ogni tanto più lucidi e critici.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il tifoso milanista a volte diventa più ridicolo di gobbi e interisti,e nessuno me ne voglia.Cioe',questo è più fracico di una pera marcia da anni e viene data la colpa alla sua eventuale sfortuna,ma se l'avessero preso Mirabelli o Leonardo ci sarebbero state 80 pagine contro la loro incapacità,vi vorrei ogni tanto più lucidi e critici.


Questo Milan delle volte fa come me quando devo cambiare qualche pezzo all'auto vecchia e voglio risparmiare qualcosa: pezzo originale o andiamo dallo sfascio ?
E proviamo allo sfascio, hai visto mai che scappa il pezzo buono.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questo Milan delle volte fa come me quando devo cambiare qualche pezzo all'auto vecchia e voglio risparmiare qualcosa: pezzo originale o andiamo dallo sfascio ?
> E proviamo allo sfascio, hai visto mai che scappa il pezzo buono.


E ricordiamoci sempre che chi risparmia poi va finire che spende di più.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E ricordiamoci sempre che chi risparmia poi va finire che spende di più.


Esatto.
E non sempre ti va bene...


----------



## Cataldinho (31 Ottobre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Adesso non esageriamo. Ha 20 anni mica 40


Il problema è che sembra averne 80


----------



## UDG (31 Ottobre 2021)

Secondo me si riprende, a volte il problema è psicologico e lo può superare


----------



## LukeLike (31 Ottobre 2021)

"Trauma contusivo" è la versione ufficiale.
Verità: "il ragazzo è marcio".


----------



## eldero (31 Ottobre 2021)

Abbiamo Colombo per il domani. questa era una scommessa


----------



## sampapot (1 Novembre 2021)

mah...secondo me si infortuna anche mentre dorme...rigirandosi nel letto


----------



## uolfetto (1 Novembre 2021)

Ma fino adesso se non sbaglio ha saltato DUE partite per infortunio. Che per essere uno con la storia di Pellegri e per essere in questo Milan degli infortuni a catena a me sembra pochissimo. Il problema caso mai è che non gioca mai e lui ne avrebbe proprio bisogno.


----------



## marcokaka (1 Novembre 2021)

E' uno che a 16 anni impressionò più per il suo fisico che per il talento. Questo non è nessuno davvero, a parte gli infortuni, spero che il milan lo ridia indietro. A noi servono attaccanti di altro livello (anche come panchinari).


----------

